# Rider only jumping critique over 2' , 2'9" and 3'3"



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I get the following when i try to play the video:
This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Weird, maybe its cause i just uploaded it? is anyone else getting this problem?

if you are i can try to upload it again without music.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i got that too


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

okay guys hold on.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i get the message 2


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

here we go


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

You're pretty good, nice leg position. There are a few things I noticed, however:

From what I can see, you have almost no release. While going over jumps, you need to move your hands forward on your horse's neck so that you do not catch him in the mouth and/or restrict him. On the approach to the first jump, you really seem to be absorbing the canter with your upper body and almost _pumping_ your body. Stretch your heel down and try to absorb the shock with your legs, and try to keep your upper body more still. Your upper body is doing way too much work. Keep it quiet. Also, during the approach, bring your hands down closer to your body.

Over the first jump you seem to plunge almost into your horse's neck while going over, possibly jumping a little bit ahead of the motion. Instead of lifting your seat so high in the air, bring it closer to the saddle and open your hip angle. In other words, don't come quite so close to your horse's neck. Bring your head and chin up as well.

Another thing is, you need to bring your heel down. I thought your leg position was rather nice, though. Good heel/hip allignment.

Other than that, I don't really see anything wrong. Your a good rider. Good luck and happy riding.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Watching myself pump like that kind of makes me cringe. I was completely aware of myself doing it, i guess i was half hoping it would be encouraging her to go faster.  

I'll work on my hands and two point more for sure, i haven't jumped in weeks. Focusing on dressage..


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep... i'm with Emerald. Quiet hands. Quiet body. Sit back and wait for the fence. Otherwise... quite a nice ride. Although, you could literally lick your mares ears running around with her head in the air like that! hahahaha!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

it looked good, just like above watch the rocking/pumping and dont go quite so forward over the jump, emerald put it very well so i dont think i need to add anything else!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

okay, with all of whats said in consideration, i will try to get some videos of me riding tomorrow. Thanks everyone, its really refreshing to get direct advice.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Your horses name is Tessa? I have a pony names Tess lol  Couldn't watch the video cos I am at school lol.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I noticed your horse's name is Tessa, and watched the video you posted of her at her first show. She is really beautiful!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Do i look better today?

My back hurts a little less this afternoon still in a significant amount of pain, 
i tried to keep shoulders back & no pumping in mind.

she is wearing the neck stretcher quite loose by the way.


----------



## liam1234 (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice postition, but you are a little to far down on her neck. Push your upper body up a little more. I agree with the others, though. You need a release!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i havent watched the second video, but in the first one, where do you have the pole set in the line ? in front of the second jump in the line there is a pole that your horse stepped on.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

You're doing awesome, you're definately getting there.  It's not perfect yet, but it's a definate improvement. Much less pumping, and though you still do it a little bit, your canter is starting to look more natural.

The next steps are to take a look at your elbows and your shoulders, and see what is happening. Though you are making an great effort to still your upper body, you are still somewhat pumping with your elbows. In other words, in your attempt to go with your horse's mouth, you bend your elbows and then snap them back. This pushes your shoulders and upper body back and creates that rocking/pumping motion. So instead of doing this with your elbows, try to only lightly go with the mouth and gently move your hands.

I would suggest practicing riding in half-seat. When you do this, keep your upper body completely still, stretch your heel down, and absorb the canter in your legs. Keep your shoulders firm and watch your elbows. Also, here's a little trick: tighten your abs while cantering. This helps keep your back firm, absorbs the motion, and stills your body.

On a whole, just remember: be gentle with your elbows, and use a nice quiet half seat. Other than that, I think you're doing wonderfully. Lot's of progress and a great improvement. Good luck, and keep at it.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> i havent watched the second video, but in the first one, where do you have the pole set in the line ? in front of the second jump in the line there is a pole that your horse stepped on.


I keep the pole there in front of the second jump because it is higher. she just started jumping last month and needs help finding a takeoff spot over big jumps or she will wait until she is one foot away and rabbit hop over it. one foot brushed it and went in front of the pole i think.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

emeraldstar642 said:


> You're doing awesome, you're definately getting there.  It's not perfect yet, but it's a definate improvement. Much less pumping, and though you still do it a little bit, your canter is starting to look more natural.
> 
> The next steps are to take a look at your elbows and your shoulders, and see what is happening. Though you are making an great effort to still your upper body, you are still somewhat pumping with your elbows. In other words, in your attempt to go with your horse's mouth, you bend your elbows and then snap them back. This pushes your shoulders and upper body back and creates that rocking/pumping motion. So instead of doing this with your elbows, try to only lightly go with the mouth and gently move your hands.
> 
> ...




I have been trying half seat canter with her allot, she feels very weird at the canter. its not a gentle rolling motion no matter how sow she goes it feels very unbalanced like shes throwing her feet down. I don't think im used to her canter because i typically ride large horses with a big stride and even my pinto has a balanced long strided slow canter. 

Last time i talked to my dressage trainer about it she laughed it off and tried to make me feel better saying something along the lines of "riding green horses is like learning to ride all over again". And how she gets embarrassed riding baby's at her farm. (younger untrained horses)

One day i will feel natural on top of Tessa :wink:


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

ponyjocky said:


> I have been trying half seat canter with her allot, she feels very weird at the canter. its not a gentle rolling motion no matter how sow she goes it feels very unbalanced like shes throwing her feet down. I don't think im used to her canter because i typically ride large horses with a big stride and even my pinto has a balanced long strided slow canter.
> 
> Last time i talked to my dressage trainer about it she laughed it off and tried to make me feel better saying something along the lines of "riding green horses is like learning to ride all over again". And how she gets embarrassed riding baby's at her farm. (younger untrained horses)
> 
> One day i will feel natural on top of Tessa :wink:


_Is_ she green? Maybe she needs a little bit of work on her canter. I'm not the best when it comes to things like that, but maybe you should try encouraging her to extend her canter. Loosen the reins, keep your seat gentle but consistant, and squeeze with your legs. Give a slight half halt if she starts to get speedy. And use your inside leg and inside rein to bend her around corners.

Also, horses typically put more weight on their front legs. It's always a good thing to encourage them to shift their weight evenly on their back legs. What this does is it makes the ride smoother, makes them more steerable, and helps the get their striding. One of the easiest ways to get your horse to do this is to back her up a few steps. When she shifts her weight, it should almost feel like her entire back rises up a little higher. This is also known as her 'giving you her back'. It may help you a lot with her canter.

That's as much as I know on that topic. If you want to know more you could start a new thread asking about it, because I'm sure there are many many MANY much more knowlageable people on this forum.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if you want to put a placement pole down to help your horse know where to take off you should place it 9ft in front of the jump so she can touch her feet down between the pole and the jump. a ground line is nice especially for green horses, this should be placed a few inches in front of the jump. to have a pole rolled out so far is dangerous. you can see in the video that she takes off with one foot on each side of the pole, it is right in her take off spot.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

i was taught an ideal takeoff point is 3ft away from the standard and to put poles 2 1/2ft away from the jump. i guess i can try 9 feet.
maybe i'll take a video of trying that tomorrow?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i pictured a 3 foot take off spot from a 14 foot spread on a water jump... that would be YIKES! haha!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Just throwing my suggestion into the mix...shorten your stirrups a hole or even two when you are jumping. They are kind of long to jump in.


----------

